

Ask HN: What's the most annoying 16 digit password to manually type? - Uncreative

Long story short, I need to give a password on a piece of paper to someone I don't like.  They can't store it or change it, so I'd like it to be as annoying as possible.  Any strategies you can think of?  End to end of the keyboard, etc?
======
mchannon
How passive-aggressive! I love it! (I think it'll bite you though).

You want to optimize for highest finger replacement, ensuring that hands must
change positions as many times as possible. Requiring shift-number row and
then alternating in letter "z" would require a lot of that. Similarly, letters
y g b and h are out of most people's home row, and requiring them to be
capitalized would require the use of both hands.

Depending on the disposition of the individual a political, religious, or
misspelled phrase (or multiple of these) could further inflame the password.
Something like "their isa godd".

I hope this person deserves this.

~~~
ScottWhigham
The typo is sheer genius. That just is perfection. YourAnAmerican!

------
JoshuaDavid
ÂÄÀÁaâAä[tab]åáãÅ[newline]àÃ

------
logn
0Ol1I0O1IIlOl01O

------
blake8086
!iI1iI1!1!iIIi!i

------
matt_
can you use alt codes?

------
jkaykin
œåΩπ¬≤¥†ƒ´∂ç√∫øæ

------
staunch
peopledontlikeme

------
wildranter
The one you can't remember.

Edit: I'll give it a shot... Uräñuśš1ŠaĀńÅšŚ;) || UräñuśšŠt1ñkśß@D

